# فلتره الاشارات..low/high-pass filter..



## فهد ـالعتيبي (16 نوفمبر 2006)

الدائره اللي مستخدمه في الاعلى هي دائرة فلتره لجهاز تخطيط القلب

لكن بقي النوع الثالث اللي هو band-pass filter
الذي يكون التردد المسموح له بالمرور نفس ناتج القانون لا حاليا مو موجوده عندي دائره وانشاء اجيبها في اول ما حصلهاا

تحياتي / فهد ـالعتيبي


----------



## م/ احمد صلاح (24 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لكن الصورة ليست ظاهرة مهما فعلت
وارجو ال
bpf 
تواجده قريبا يا اخ فهد


----------



## فهد ـالعتيبي (25 نوفمبر 2006)

م/ احمد صلاح 
الصوره اللي قبل تلقاها على الرابط 

http://fahd.netfirms.com/aa.JPG
امااا bpf 







http://www.mathworks.com/academia/student_center/homework/signal/images/p1_fig1.gif

وطريقه تحديده 
R1C1
R2C2
هي اللي تتحكم باعلى تردد وادنى تردد لكن ابي ادرسها زين وارد لك ..


----------



## مهندسة جادة (6 أكتوبر 2008)

شككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرررررررررررررررررررررررا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا
اجت في وقتها


----------



## عبد المجيد المطيري (20 يونيو 2011)

والله مافهمتها 

انا مدري كيف يتم تحديد والقانون هذا ثابت ؟


----------

